# where are the BIG fish?



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

If fishing inshore around Hampton Roads where are the biggest fish right now? Like flounder, red drum, striper, specs opcorn:


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

i will let you know after the 27th of this month.

ken c


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I can do better than that, I'll let you know on the 27th, say around 4'oclock


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

OR MAYBE I'LL JUST SHOW YA'ALL !


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

what's the 27th.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

http://www.tkaa.org/tournament/

Sorry fellas but I'm going to have to give you a run for your money!


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

EJ20 said:


> what's the 27th.


It's one of the biggest and best Kayak Fishing tournaments. 
:fishing:


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

jm2fly said:


> If fishing inshore around Hampton Roads where are the biggest fish right now? Like flounder, red drum, striper, specs opcorn:



Lets see, flounder seem to be haning out near the HRBT but I dont target them. Striper I have not heard much about yet...give it time though and Lynnhaven usually holds some as well as the light line of the HRBT and CBBT. Spec's seem to be showing up in Rudee as well as Lynnhaven but have not seen much of any size yet (again give it time). Red Drum now that I can speak of and say that Lynnhaven has been holding some good size all year. i would post google map photos and the such, but I will probably get flamed for spot burning with this info.  Anyway, good luck to you.


----------

